

Redis Developer Meeting Oct 2, 2014 (London) - seiji
http://devmeeting2014.redis.io

======
seiji
Short version: Free one-day developer conference in London on Thursday,
October 2.

Sign up if you're interested in Redis architecture from a
code/deployment/design perspective! We have plenty of open slots remaining (50
open slots as of this post). Everybody is welcome.

If you can't make it on Thursday but still want to meet in London or say hi,
we can work something out a few days before or after.

